# wow... eew...



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 28, 2011)

Picked up a bottle at an 1800s barn and it had a dead mouse in it.[8D] I'm guessing the mouse had been dead for 20 years... still  had fur on it too.[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Ryan,

 Did'ya get photos? I'd think there'd be some collector interest in a mummified mouse bottle...

 T'would make a great fleabay item.  [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 28, 2011)

I found a demijohn on the curb last year and brought it home, only to find a whole mummified mouse family in it.. talk about eew.. !!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 28, 2011)

Got a picture.[]


----------



## towhead (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a mouse in a 7up bottle.  Eby you say?  ....hmmmm -Julie

 P.S. I think there is a live one in my truck too![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2011)

Ghost mouse!!!! Run away!!!


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought a small demi-john from a yardsale once and it also had a dead mouse in it...kinda a creepy thing to discover on the ride home...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I have a mouse in a 7up bottle.  Eby you say?  ....hmmmm -Julie
> 
> P.S. I think there is a live one in my truck too![]


 
 Just hope it doesn't die in there,warm weather is comin [X(][]


----------



## toddrandolph (Mar 29, 2011)

I found 2 warners safe bottles in the attic of my previous house, the nice older type with the double ring top or whatever you call that, one of which had a mummified mouse inside. I thought it would be dry and brittle and I could break it up with a stick and get it out, nope, so the mouse is still inside and the bottle is displayed in my window.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Ghost Mouseketeers,

 You guys are doing all this talking about it, and no one, save Ryan, is doin any showing. And you can't really see Ryan's mouse too well. No offense, Ryan. [8D]

 Now, If I had a mouse in a bottle, I'd be tryin to show it off to best advantage. Try and capture the mousiness like you would a great birdswing or bubble configuration.

 Where else can ya get the mouse in a bottle story, but here...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 29, 2011)

HERE is a link to my mousy coffin post.. and here is the pic:  WARNING LOOK AT OWN RISK!!
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi'ya Charlie,

 Thank you. They look shaken not stirred.

 I really like your photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do'ya suppose that whittle was enhanced my the restless spirits of those long lost meeses?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2011)

this works with corks but i imagine it could be adapted for meeses. 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLMH0NrdfNE

 makes you wonder how the poor little mice got in such a predicament.


----------



## digdug (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought 65 bottles last year from someone who has a warehouse of bottles. One of them was an IBC Root Beer, 1 Liter and very dark amber glass. It had no cap on it.  I brought it home and put it in a dishpan I have to clean bottles. I have to use our kitchen sink to clean all my finds. 
 I soaked the IBC with a few other bottles. I came back and noticed the water was pretty nasty. I picked up the IBC and began to pour out the water down the drain. I noticed a lot of grey stuff coming out of the bottle. I realized it was grey fur!  I took the bottle over to the trashcan and slapped the bottom like it was a catsup bottle. Out popped a mummified (now hairless) mouse!  He must have been in the bottle for many years. The bottle was so dark I did not see him in it.  I had to QUICKLY disinfect the sink (and my hands)  before my wife got home and make sure ALL of the fur was gone!   No pictures though, I was in too big of hurry disposing of the evidence.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2011)

It's nasty but softening the critters works the best.


----------



## farmgal (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to funny!!! I found a mouse nest in an old teapot I wanted...I decided ummm no! Last summer I weed wacked or whacked a big pile of very long grass. Let it sit a few weeks before I got around to raking it up. There was about 5-7 live tiny new born mice under it...I was horrified I raked over them so I put them back under a clump of grass. Went back a few hours later and mom had moved them....I hated the thought that I might of killed them. farmgal.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Apr 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had a frog in the truck before, lost under the dashboard ( It did hop out)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2011)

I found this mouse in a demijohn.[:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

> Last summer I weed wacked or whacked a big pile of very long grass. Let it sit a few weeks before I got around to raking it up. There was about 5-7 live tiny new born mice under it...I was horrified I raked over them so I put them back under a clump of grass. Went back a few hours later and mom had moved them....I hated the thought that I might of killed them. farmgal.


No worries, they'll be in the house in no time.


----------



## farmgal (Apr 19, 2011)

I have no fear of mice....rodents or most animals...spiders and snakes however are different...I yield to rodents and most toads while mowing the the summer....farmgal...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

I mowed a snake once and I feel bad to this day.


----------



## farmgal (Apr 19, 2011)

I've mowed several toads...for some reason we get a large amount of these tiny toads here....When I was a young girl I was trying to do a cartwheel..just has I put my second hand on the ground a snake went right between them...talk about sheet white....And to think I used to love to hold baby decay snakes....How time's change...Time to put the wee dogs to bed...Good night..Hugs


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

I love snakes and maybe you'll hate me for the reason why. I don't like mice, crickets, grasshoppers etc.. The 2' garter I mowed was great at controlling those and more. I like spiders for similar reasons.
 Maybe if I lived in an area with more of the poisonous varieties I might think differently.
 Except for the odd black widow and nearly extinct rattler everything is harmless here in New England
 Allergies aside of coarse.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 19, 2011)

[/quote]
 Hello Ghost Mouseketeers,

 You guys are doing all this talking about it, and no one, save Ryan, is doin any showing. And you can't really see Ryan's mouse too well. No offense, Ryan. [8D]

 Now, If I had a mouse in a bottle, I'd be tryin to show it off to best advantage. Try and capture the mousiness like you would a great birdswing or bubble configuration.

 Where else can ya get the mouse in a bottle story, but here...
 [/quote] 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 Surf,...I'm afraid this is the best I can do...[] Upon reading this post, I was reminded of a year or two ago,....cleaning some bottles gifted to me by the daughter of a deceased long time local digger....They had been in the attic of his bottle store/ tumbling operation, and there were some Bitterquelle's that I decided to rinse out for a pic...you guessed it. I had set these grisley little tidbits on a shelf in my workshop, and one was still actually there! Here's a pic for you.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a jug with mouseses in it but I soaked them out years...and years ago. Oh, and years more ago. It was a long time ago. We did have cameras but not digital, that's for sure. I didn't bother with snapshots at the time anyway.


----------

